# Beach Sharking Get Together



## konz

I've had a few members ask when I was going to set up another one of these get togethers. So I've decided to set one up for the 2nd of May. The tides look decent and we will have half the moon that night....weather permitting. I was going to do it the next weekend on the full moon but I will possibly be out of town.

So......I'm calling out all you salt crusted, seaweed hating, chum churning, kayak paddling sharkers out there to come on out and have some fun in the moon light!I know there are plenty out there!

I need some input on a location. Usually we go to chicken bone beach but I'm more than willing to try a new place. Just keep in mind that we need plenty of parking and a place to do some grilling!

Here is a list of things that will be needed to make this party happen:

*FOOD*

Burgers - I'll supply

Hot Dogs - I'll supply

Buns

Plates/napkins/forks

Toppings (mayo, ketchup, mustard.....)

Side dishes

If anybody wants to bring something else to grill please feel free to do so. I don't mind grilling it while you fish.

*Misc.*

Garbage bags - I'll suppy

Lanterns - I have two I can bring but we'll need more

Charcoal - I'll supply

Kayaks

*Volunteers:*

I need people willing to kayak baits out (As usual I will provide free beer to anyone who does kayak my bait out.....since my lard ass can't fit in the kayak!)

This is kid friendly and everybody always has a good time. Below are a few pics from the last one. Ryan working in this nice nurse shark. It was a heck of a time getting it over that last sand bar.


----------



## yankee 2

Iwill definitaly be there I will bring the ketchup, mustard, mayo and just like knoz i will supply beer for thoes that yack my bait out becauseI will admit it not that i cant fit into a yack butI just would get freakedout doing it at night. so count me in


----------



## BIGRIGZ

I'll be there!

I'll bring my generator, and whatever else I can think of.


----------



## crazyfire

If I dont have to work...I will be there with the yak and beer.


----------



## surfstryker

I am there. I will bring kayak, life jacket, a few extra rod holders, gut bucket, harness, camera, 12 volt light, beer, and rum dipped cigars.:mmmbeer


----------



## IanR

ill try and make it as well! i cant wait to get some sharking in. what type of bait are you all looking to use? i need to get myself some... 



i should be able to bring a kayak and a lantern.


----------



## Murphy's Law

If I'm off that night I'll be there. Are you coming Clay ???


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hellz yeah! Anybody who hasntbeen to one of these...this is a total family event!!! Great times with great people! I have met some great friends...and well...I actually met Brandty at one of these..wich is kinda a down side...haaa haa...anyways,,,anybody, even if you dont shark fish, bring your wives/girlfriends/mistresses..whatever...its a blast!


----------



## lingfisher1

Hell yeah I am there.Maybe I can break the nurse shark curse.Ray I will fish the pier during the day and get us some bait.


----------



## surfstryker

Bait would be spainish, blue, skipjack, mullet, BONITA, pompano, specks, flounder, cobia, just kiddin, bring what you can.:hungry


----------



## [email protected]

i'm in and i'll bring the buns............:letsdrink


----------



## TomMelee

If I'm still here, I'd like to come. I don't have a shark-able rod, but I've got a 'yak.



Dunno where I'm goin, but...I'd like to be there!


----------



## reelhappy

o ya i will be there! always a great time.


----------



## tcsurfisher

count me in


----------



## MACKdaddy

what time does everyone show up usually?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

I'm in...but hotdogs ?? You guys can't land us a shark to eat...Huh? :banghead


----------



## lingfisher1

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (4/15/2009)*I'm in...but hotdogs ?? You guys can't land us a shark to eat...Huh? :banghead


We eat first then fish


----------



## konz

Hydro if you catch a shark I'll gladly grill it up for ya....hahaha!

We normally eat first and then fish.

I will be there early to grab a pavilian.......but I wont start grilling till 5


----------



## FishnLane

Mitch and I are in !!!


----------



## SheYakFishr

I'm in... 

I'll bring something... :doh :letsdrink

What time will you be out there Ray??


----------



## need2fish

Is it at Navarre this time or out at the Ft. Pickens Road entrance?


----------



## chasintales

Hey Konz...

I would love to come and just soak up the whole thing. The only chicken bone beach that I know was in Ft walton, but that was on the sound side. Where is the beach you are speaking of? I saw in the thread that there was a mention of Ft Picken and Navarre. I live that way. A buddy got out yesterday looking for some Cobia and he has a video of a 500lb (at least) Mako swimming along side his boat just east of the Navarre pier at the second sand bar. He has a pretty big goat and this thing looks at least 10 feet long. PLease let me know where you are going to be. I would love to show up and of course bring wahtever I could to pitch in.

Chris


----------



## TN visitors

Hey Ray:

believe it or not I am coming down from Tennessee to join in the fun! If the weather holds out!! want meet some new friends, going to bring the biggest surf gear i got mite get spooled but F#%K it I will fish closer to shore than everyone else maybehook some mid sized black tips.dont want to miss this! 

someone posted about fishing from the pier for bait, if they can PM me or call would like to meet up with them to help out with the bait. Ive got GOT-CHA's and Clark spoons with casters, I will give you a call later to more details. BTY if my shoulder holds out I will be glad to yak out bait for any one who needs it, been WW kayaking for years got all my own stuff just not an ocean yak.

talk to ya soon.:letsdrink

Jeff Dittmer

615-289-0283


----------



## Firedawg

I have two shark rods I need to break in, I am game for sure.


----------



## Eargills

Sounds like a good time.I have a 21ft open bow that is legal for 8 people.And a good shark rod and reel.Now it's a penn senator and I know a few folks hate penn so I'll bring a Shamono too,lol.May 2nd at which end of the beach?


----------



## Hot Reels

I should be there as well. I have plenty od sharking equipment as well as a yack. Might bring a friend or 2 as well.

See yall there.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## flyingfishr

I'm gonna try to make this one, I have a yak and not much common sense, so I'll get your bait out there for you. Don't have any sharkin rods, so if someone just lets feel the pull for a little bit, I'll be satisfied. Looking forward to seeing some sharks caught. Good way to get amped up for the PFF UNofficial Shark Tourney a couple weekends after that too!


----------



## konz

I'm glad to see so many people interested. It looks like we are going to do this thing at the pavilians next to the entrace to fort pickens. I don't know of a place in Navarre where we can grill and have tables. If anybody knows different please let me know. Until then lets make it P'cola beach at the entrance to fort pickens rd.

This should be a blast and even if we don't catch a dang thing.....you'll at least catch a buzz!


----------



## Collard

Just HOW kid friendly are we talkin' here. I mean I like to get out there with the guys and cut up as much as the next guy, but I don't wanna expose my two daughters to too much cuttin' up, ya know what I mean?

They have been after me for a couple of years now to catch one big enough to get the jaws out of and this would be a GREAT opportunity. They're 12 & 14. I'm not naive, I know they hear and see all kinds of crap at school, but if I can help it they won't be TOO exposed.

Sounds like a good thing though I'm lookin' forward to it if I can swing the time off.


----------



## konz

Sorry I had to edit b/c I thought I was responding to the shark tourney thread....

It's family friendly, nobody gets crazy rowdy.......after all they do have to drive back home.


----------



## Collard

Cool, sounds good.


----------



## asago

I'm in if I can get a kitchen pass... be glad to bring a cooler full of drinks....


----------



## deedau89

Hello. I have been a member for over a year mainly lurking and not posting. This sounds like a great time and hope to be able to come, but I had a question. I have a couple of rigs but not sure exactly what test line and capacity I would need for this type of fishing. Really interested in watching and learning, but would also like to give it a try if my rigs are suitable. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Even though I am not a bech fisher and can give you no good advise, I dsure hope to see you there and met you.

The guys who know what there talking about will chime in soon!


----------



## CCC

So I can get to this place by car ????????


----------



## surfstryker

The more line on your reel, the better. We use 6/0, 9/0, or bigger. with 50# test or so. 600 yards would be good. (if you take your bait out 200 yards, you will still have 400 to play with)

Yes you can get there with car CCC.


----------



## CCC

ahhh yea , this sounds fun. I might be there to screw you guys luck up ! Can't catch crap strikes again !


----------



## konz

The more the better. If anybody needs to borrow a reel I should have one that they can use. Even if you don't fish.......come on out for a burger and some laughs.


----------



## ShaneLane

i will have to come to this just to have the chance to meet all of you guys ill see what i can bring based on the list


----------



## Snatch it

Hey guys this sounds like a great time!!!I am a avid surf fishermen,butI have never seen shark fishing from the beach.I definitely don't want to miss this!!!I don't have any shark equipment, but i would love tobring the wife to hang out and watch and maybe learn a few things about the sport!!! Just want to make sure its kosher with you guys?I will supply anything needed to help out?? Sounds Awesome!!!!


----------



## konz

Everybody is welcome! It's always a good time.


----------



## whitetailwarrior

wife cant wait till we go b4 kids we lived on fort pickens for the weekend shark fishin or what ever else was biting since kids well we all know that story but they are gettin old enough to start breakin in a few more yrs and ill stay on the beach and let the kids do all the paddlin lol we will see you there .me, wife ,three boys just pm me when gets closer to let me know what still need


----------



## IanR

is white trout good shark bait? i figure i could catch something at chickenbone with it....







i have mullet and a spanish right now. looking to get some more bait on tuesday. maybe some sheepshead.


----------



## surfstryker

White trout will work. The bigger the better. A spanish or sheepie sounds better.


----------



## cline4

When would this be happening??? I would love to come too. I have a Kayak to take baits out with. Let me know when this will be occuring!! 

thanks


----------



## konz

Weather permitting it will happen this Saturday.


----------



## Bamagirl325

What time will this start? I will bring a side dish of some sort.


----------



## konz

I'll be there early but wont start grilling till 5


----------



## konz

BTW the weather is looking good as far as rain goes!


----------



## asago

Can someone PM me or post directions? We're planning on heading over after the Crawfish festival... I too don't have any of the right gear but sounds like fun anyway...


----------



## konz

We will be at the entrance to fort Pickens under the Gazeebos (sp). Trust me, you can't miss me! 

Once you go through the toll heading to P'cola beach take a right at the light and go all the way down until you come to where the road ends and you will see us.


----------



## konz

Okay folks this is what everyone is bringing so far....

Me - Burgers / Hotdogs / charcoal / lanterns 

Yankee 2 - mustard / mayo / ketchup

Bigrigz - Generator to light up the beach

surfstryker - yak / life vest / etc...

IanR - Yak / lantern

lingfisher - bait

[email protected] - buns

TomMelee - yak

Hot Reels - yak and extra equipment

flyingfisher - yak

asago - drinks

bamagirl - side dish

Looks like a great list of people! I think all we really need now is somebody to bring a couple bags of chips / plates / napkins / and maybe a few more side dishes

See yall on Saturday!


----------



## lingfisher1

Looks like we are going to have a good turn out.I am going to the pier on Sat to try to catch some bait.If anybody wants to meet me there I will be there around 10 am.Just shoot me a pm


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *konz (4/28/2009)*Okay folks this is what everyone is bringing so far....
> 
> Me - Burgers / Hotdogs / charcoal / lanterns
> 
> Yankee 2 - mustard / mayo / ketchup
> 
> Bigrigz - Generator to light up the beach
> 
> surfstryker - yak / life vest / etc...
> 
> IanR - Yak / lantern
> 
> lingfisher - bait
> 
> [email protected] - buns
> 
> TomMelee - yak
> 
> Hot Reels - yak and extra equipment
> 
> flyingfisher - yak
> 
> asago - drinks
> 
> bamagirl - side dish
> 
> SheYakFishr - side dish - latern
> 
> Looks like a great list of people! I think all we really need now is somebody to bring a couple bags of chips / plates / napkins / and maybe a few more side dishes
> 
> See yall on Saturday!


Bring a chair!!! :letsdrink


----------



## TN visitors

Hey gang:

looks like i am going to make it down after all, will be headin down about 9an friday morning after i get done with physical theripy.I went out this morrning and caught approx 15-20 lbs of of nasty ass river herring (TN Skipjack) to chop up for chum will grab a 5lb bag of menheaden, or however you spell it. to add to mix when i get down there. Konz,I will bring paper plates paper towels and some bags of plastic utensels, plan on making one more run on thursday to catch more skipjack. 

See yall this weekend:letsdrink


----------



## konz

Sounds good man! Like I said before if you need a place to crash let me know.....I have a spare bedroom. I'll also be fishing Friday night if you want to meet up!


----------



## BananaTom

*Ray, this is looking like fun !!!!,*

*If time allows, I am going to ease on out as well and enjoy the free entertainment this Saturday Night !!!*

*I do have some things to conclude first however!!!!!*

*BT*


----------



## stonedv8

I will come on out too, have to work late that night. But would love to come out and see how its done by the guys that know what they are doing.



I will bring some disposable plates and napkins.



Looking forward to putting the face to some of the forum names on here.


----------



## TN visitors

ya konz:

ManI am all for fishing friday nightwith ya, and yes if i could bum your spare room that would be greatly appreciated!I will give you a call in the next day or so.,,, And ifyour interested in taking WWW. up on his offer to run out and get bait sat morning i am there for that also.Ill do whateverI can to help out, just let me know!!

Much Thanks!! Jeff Dittmer


----------



## konz

Will that is a hell of an offer man! I sent ya a PM asking about how much $$ you think gas will be. I seriously do appreciate the offer!!


----------



## FishnLane

FOOD: looks like we seriously need chrunchies/ chips. i'll bring chips and maybeIcan re-construct that dip from last year.COME'HEREFLOUNDER. :banghead


----------



## BIGRIGZ

There should be a dead end on the street that goes to Ft. Pickens. There are 6-8 Pavilionsand Bathroomson the Gulf side. There's a large parking lot on the Sound Side.

Look for 100 GIANT FISHING POLES!!!!!! LOL


----------



## SheYakFishr

I need to pick up a couple of rod holders.... or a pc of 3" pvc.. and will get some mullet for bait too... besides a side dish! :letsdrink


----------



## Russian

This sounds like a blast. I seriously need to make it to one of these get togethers, but I always seem to have prior plans like this saturday. If they end up falling through I will venture out with some goods. I know I had plenty of time to plan for it, but may need to help out some family friends this weekend. Never shark fished from the beach, but would love to just go and hang out and get some good pics and a good buzz. Hope some good ones are caught.


----------



## konz

Pam I have extra rod holdersif they are needed.

Russian....I hope you get to make it out, we will be there for most of the night!


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *konz (4/29/2009)*Pam I have extra rod holdersif they are needed.


Ok cool Ray... I was planning on bringing two rods for sharking... Will have to see what tackle I have that would work. What size hooks would I need... and lb-age of wire for leader? I've never actually fished for sharks.. so this will be new... hehehehe :letsdrink


----------



## konz

Sounds good man. Just let me know what time.


----------



## ShaneLane

ok so it was just going to be me now the old lady (very scared of sharks ) wants to go you think this would help. lol


----------



## stonedv8

Hey WWW.Fishing you need any more help on the trash fish, I get off of work that morning (7am) and plan on making it to this get together that night (I am bringing the plates and napkins) so I am free after I get off work and would love to help contribute to this, I dont have the rods to do the shark fishing but would love to help out anyway I can other than just bringing plates and napkins, I have a kayak but it seems alot of people are already bringing theres anyways, think we might need another?



Or like I mentioned earler I would be glad to help catch some bait if ya got room. I am landlocked and have only lived here since February so Im not to skilled on catching trash fish from land yet.


----------



## Clay-Doh

If anyone can stop by my house in Gulf Breeze saturday, I got to shark rods with 6/0, and sand spike rod holders, and a coleman gas lantern. I wont be able to bring it cuz Ill be ridin my scooter sunday, and leavin from there to the who knows were on a a saturday night. Got an extra cooler for bait if needed.

Lookin forward to it, the last ones Konz has put together have always been a blast!


----------



## konz

Clay I'll try and stop by the pad and pick up those rods depending on what time I get back from catching bait. Wanna check out that new ride anyway.


----------



## Corpsman

What time are you guys getting started? I asume you will be there "untill..."


----------



## Bamagirl325

Going to start grilling around 5pm.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Cool Konz...I meant riding saturday..not sunday...

Lookin forward to this. Seems like a butlad of people are gonna be there!


----------



## Corpsman

I am going to try to sneak out cobia fishing saturday. Stacy and I are going to try to come by and say hello.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Been a long time since I seen you Jody! Hope you do stop by!


----------



## FishnLane

IS THERE BAIT/CHUM LAUCHER coming???? PLEEEEASE!!! That was a riot last year.


----------



## CCC

Hey guys I have to work tomorrow but will be there in the evening hurt feet and all, what can I bring PM me and let me know.


----------



## BIGRIGZ

CCC, look forward to meeting you. I haven't forgotten about getting you out fishing with us, should be soon!


----------



## whitetailwarrior

me wife and 3 kids will be there went out and bought a 4/0 today i know its a lil small for shark but i love gamin then nothin better than a good fight dont wanta just horse them in be my luch though might get spool tryin to get a hold of my friend to see if he still has his air cannon that will launch some chum if he still has it together,it would launch a soda can full of dirt about 200 to 300 yards its a blast lol we will see you all there sounds likje it will be great and agree it will be nicer puttin face to names


----------



## ShaneLane

Hell of a time glad to actually meet everyone cant wait to get together with everyone again


----------



## Snatch it

Hey, Just wanted to give a shout out to Konz and all those that took part in putting this thing together it was awesome!! Getting together with the PFF gang and having the opportunity to meet everyone was priceless. I have to say some of them missed their calling as comedians.I busted my gut all night!!! CCC(can't catch crap)was crazy funny!!!To all those yakers haulin the baits outbattling the surf.!! You guys deserve a metalfor bravery!! Truly a nightI will never forget!! Looking forward to the next get together!!!


----------



## Corpsman

We are so bummed we didnt make it. I went cobia fishing and under estimated my level of tired...


----------



## onemorecast

Diddo! I had a blast too. Next time Konz take my $10 :hoppingmad Just kidding. Awesome fun!!!! Fishinlane stole my heart. Great to meet such friendly folks!!! See ya next time.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Ray... the burgers were great!!!.. Thanks for your hard work!! I look forward to the next one... :bowdown:clap

The funniest part (pic above) was one of the guys... put a rig around their son and he ran like crazy down the parking lot... causing the reel to scream...... I thought I was going to choke on my beer... laffin so hard. :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink YEP... we had lots of entertainment!! Cheers to all that showed up!!!

PS... THANKS Ray for letting me borrow a shark rig!!! :clap:clap


----------



## konz

> *www.fishing (5/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Ed (5/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *CCC (5/2/2009)*Yep the wife and I got there just in time to see the whole african american nation atacking our guys, lol, she was scared to death and did not want to get out of the truck, I simply armed myself and we walked thru the mess. Shortly there after the law men arrived and ran us all out, so we had to move the party to portifino, when we left at 9pm there was already one three or four foot shark caught, good time, good food (thanks konz), and good people. Enjoyed meeting you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Was www.fishing involved? I hope someone taught that boy a lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like who you?actually your mom got caught trying to steal chicken bucket from the colored folks picnic area and that started the whole thing.
> I went but i guess i was to late.After half ass directions with no contact number and portofinio and thats it.No address no nothing.I wasnt sure if i even found the place.Saw no one at any of the little beach access places but not sure if i was in the right place.Not everyone gets down that way.we gave up at around 930 and came home.put 300 in gas in the boat last night and got cancelled on and than tonight no one was around.Oh well maybe next time at least the fish fry worked out even though the fish i brought got cooked with same ol creole louisana salted down shit that everyone in the daddy seems to think is the only way to fry fish.
Click to expand...

Will I apologize for the directions. We were at the beach access parking lot right in front of portifino towers. With our forced relocation all I could do was call and have Scot make a post letting folks know of the new location. I apologize about the lack of a number......I should have given it to you on Thursday. I sent you a PM.

I'm glad that everyone who made it had a great time! I was worried after the cops made us leave but it turned out great!


----------



## Bamagirl325

It was a blast... The food was great and met alot of great folks.The tailgate party in the parking lot was the way to go. Can't wait til next time.


----------



## FishnLane

Wonderful time. Thanks Konz for the organization and food. Those burgers are to die for:hungry. Konz, I admire your cool headedness and diplomacy. I, too, love the kid screaming the reel by running thru the parking lot. What a hoot!! And a really good turn out. MEt lots of new folks and look forward to seeing y'all soon:clap:clap


----------



## Razorback124

Wish I coulda been there! when is the next one?


----------



## whitetailwarrior

the only problem is that my son trys to get me to break out the pole evry day and let him run thru the yard . i think i have a new sport for when the surf is to bad to paddle out or funds r just to low to go, KONZ it was a blast and the weather is suppose to be decent for paddlin out fri we will see dont know with these storms every afternoon


----------



## spearfisher

so who pissed off the natives?


----------

